# Sharing Wifi over Ethernet Cable



## chriskennard (Oct 24, 2009)

Okay, I have a laptop, running vista, that has wifi and has an internet connection in my house. But my desktop, which has Ubuntu, doesn't have any wireless card so it can't get any internet! The desktop is also not in a position where i can hook it up directly to the router. I am able, however, to connect my laptop to my desktop with an ethernet cable. I was wondering if there is some way to share my wifi connection on my laptop with my desktop over a ethernet cord. Any help would be great.ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sure, just bridge the two network connections and you can connect the second machine with a crossover cable to the Vista machine. Here's the instructions to Create a Network Bridge in Vista.


----------



## chriskennard (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response. I bridged the two connections and it seemed like it worked. But Ubuntu still does not recognize that there is a connection! I even tried with a different cable to see if that was it. Any help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see this from the Vista computer.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.




I'd also like to see this from the Linux machine:

Open a terminal window and type:

*ifconfig -a*

Copy/paste the results here.


----------



## chriskennard (Oct 24, 2009)

*This is the Windows computer:*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Chris>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ChrisKennard-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.or.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.or.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-1C-23-9A-37-CA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::19d2:6244:6060:bbb0%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 26, 2009 6:32:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 27, 2009 6:32:29 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 419568678
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-68-8D-1E-00-1C-23-9A-37-CA

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.69.150
68.87.85.102
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-EF-A2-EF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.or.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:28d9:1b0e:b3e4:2b21(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::28d9:1b0e:b3e4:2b21%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Chris>

*This is the Ubuntu computer:*
lo Link encap:Local Loopback 
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0 
inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host 
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1 
RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 
TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:240 (240.0 B) TX bytes:240 (240.0 B) 

pan0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr ea:47:cd:13:8a:de 
BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No


You don't have ICS enabled on this machine.


----------



## chriskennard (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok. I googled around but couldn't find a definite way to turn on IP Routing. Do you think you could tell me how.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Remove all bridging and post another IPCONFIG /ALL from the Vista machine.


----------



## chriskennard (Oct 24, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Chris>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ChrisKennard-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.or.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-EF-A2-EF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.or.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-26-58-7C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2ca2:712c:6396:d52e%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, November 01, 2009 12:17:53 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 02, 2009 12:17:52 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167779366
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-68-8D-1E-00-1C-23-9A-37-CA

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.69.150
68.87.85.102
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-9A-37-CA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c48:d2df:800:888c%8(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.136.140(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333795
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-68-8D-1E-00-1C-23-9A-37-CA

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8C8B2526-9A62-4841-B948-81C41889C
C13}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.or.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{0DAE0B9B-DA7C-4326-8238-DBEA355CC
D6C}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Not sure why that's not working. You can try these compatibility fixes for Vista and then see if the simplified configuration will bridge properly.


Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## chriskennard (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry, none of those worked. If I find something that works, I'll let you know. :upset:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, I'd love to know what's going on here. Normally, this works fine, but I've run across a few cases where bridging just won't work, but nobody comes back and tells us if they figured it out. :smile:


----------

